# This guy i badly need advice!Please Help!



## ConfusedGirly (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok so he's let you know he's not into you so it's best for you to move on.


----------



## ConfusedGirly (Jul 26, 2011)

But what are the signs?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well he told you straight up it's best you just be friends so that means he's not feeling you in that sense.

Also you said there's a lot of "headgames" and whatnot so that says it all. If he was into you, you wouldn't be questioning his feelings or waiting for a sign or his motives.


----------

